# Wie soll ich vorgehen? (XML -> neu anordnen -> XML)



## Voxy (23. Jul 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte ein UML Diagramm (das als XML vorliegt) in Programmcode umwandeln.

stark vereinfachtes Beispiel: (UML)

```
<class id="n1">
  <title>TolleKlasse</title>
  <connected-with>n2</connected-with>
  <properties>box ...</properties>
  usw..
</class id="n2">

<class id="n2">
  <title>AndereTolleKlasse</title>
  <connected-with>n1</connected-with>
  <properties>input form ...</properties>
  usw..
</class id="n2">
```



Programmcode (UI Zeug, ähnlich zu Flash - tut aber nichts zur Sache) gewandelt werden:



> <canvas>
> <box>
> <form>abcdefg usw. </form>
> <box>
> </canvas>




Man könnte jetzt sagen: "nimm doch einfach XSLT und bau dir ein Template"... Aber ich habe das Problem, dass ich vorher nie weiß, wie die UML Diagramme genau aussehen, bzw. in welcher Reihenfolge die Elemente stehen. (ich kenne aber die Elemente).

Im Internet habe ich jixb (http://jibx.sourceforge.net/) entdeckt. Das erlaubt Bindings für Java Objects zu erstellen. Aber auch da müsste ich die Binding Vorgaben erst dynamisch erzeugen. 

Meine Idee wäre vielleicht das UML zu parsen und in eine DB zu schreiben. Daraus könnte man wieder ein XML bauen.

_Hat jemand Tipps, oder ein API / Framework, mit dem sowas ohne größere Schmerzen zu erledigen ist?
Wie kann ich die Verbindungen (welche als Metadaten im UML stehen) am besten in den Programmcode übertragen?
_
Danke für's Lesen...

Viele Grüße,

Sandra


----------



## Philip (23. Jul 2007)

Vielleicht mit XJConf.
Habe aber keinerlei Erfahrung damit. Im aktuellen Javamagazin war ein kurzer Artikel darüber drin. XJConf ist wohl für solche Fälle gedacht. Da musst du das Mapping in einer zweiten XML-Datei beschreiben.


----------



## Voxy (23. Jul 2007)

Hey Philip,

herzlichen Dank für deinen Tipp. Das Tool sieht auf den ersten Blick ganz interessant aus.
Ich werde das gleich morgen mal ausprobieren.  :### 

Lg,

Sandra


----------



## Philip (23. Jul 2007)

Bitte, kein Problem.
Und es würde mich auch interessieren, ob das XJConf zu etwas taugt, oder nicht.


----------

